# Swollen teats



## Lcampbell1515 (Mar 28, 2021)

We had a goat give birth during an ice storm. We were not there for the birth itself bc she gave very little notice but it was so cold her kid he could not nurse. She was a first time mom and was unsure about the whole process. 
We ended up having to bring him inside to bottle feed and warm him up. We milked her to get the colostrum and that was fine at first. The second time we milked her a large branch fell and startled her and caused her to fall while we had her teat in our hand and instinctively we grabbed it hard. The teat that was grabbed got really swollen. We tested for mastitis and it was negative (tried 2 tests). We figured it was bruised when she fell and decided to dry her up to limit irritation. The drying up went fine until the end when both her teats swoll up and now we cannot test for mastitis anymore bc she isn't giving milk. I am going to call the vet this week but I want to know if there is anything else I can do. 
Our method of drying up is to limit grain and milk a little bit a couple times a day. 
We are fairly new to this and don't know if the swelling is normal.


----------



## Beekissed (Mar 29, 2021)

A nice massage with castor oil on those teats could reduce swelling and inflammation, as well as the pain.


----------



## Alaskan (Mar 29, 2021)

Are the teats hot and red?


----------

